# Stall Mats?



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Hey there guys and gals!
I have a few questions about mats for stalls. I am getting my first horse this week, as you might have read in a few of my other threads. She is recovering from a pretty bad case of trush, which means she will most likely be stalled until this clears. The stall I will be keeping her in is flat cement. I was recommended to get some mats and some pellet bedding. My question is, what kind of mats do I get? Where can I find them at a reasonable price? I checked Tractor Supply, who has 4x6 mats for $42+. I am just curious if anyone has found more reasonably priced mats or have a suggestion for something a little cheaper. Her stall is 10x10 so I am going to need a few of those and I am looking at somewhere around $100 just for mats. I am trying to budget as safely as possible. I was told by another horse owner that I should just bite the bullet and do it. I will if that's what I've gotta do, then that's fine. But I figured to ask on here before I went ahead and did anything. Thanks in advance!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

There are "seconds" that you can get. Its basically the same thing as the TSC mat, but they will have blemishes like scratches, a torn corner etc. Some tack shops in my area sell them for $24.99. Its the same mat...just isn't "beautifully perfect"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Ah, so I can get second-hand mats just to start me off. That is worth checking out for sure since I have a lot of things to bring home for Dixie this week. I am just trying to budget while still getting everything that she needs to be healthy and happy


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

If there are other feed stores, call around. I've seen them from $30 to $40.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Looking up some local feedstores around me


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Best-Step® Anti-Fatigue Flooring, Interlocking Mats with Diamond Plate Texture, Pack of 4 - Tractor Supply Online Store

What about these?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Ale said:


> Best-Step® Anti-Fatigue Flooring, Interlocking Mats with Diamond Plate Texture, Pack of 4 - Tractor Supply Online Store
> 
> What about these?


Those are 1/2" foam. I doubt they would last a day under a horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Rubber Horse Stall Mat, 4 ft. x 6 ft. - Tractor Supply Online Store

These are 3/4 in thickness. 
How many of these would I need for a 10x10 stall?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Ale said:


> Rubber Horse Stall Mat, 4 ft. x 6 ft. - Tractor Supply Online Store
> 
> These are 3/4 in thickness.
> How many of these would I need for a 10x10 stall?


5, but you'll have to cut one and have a leftovers piece.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Holycrow. $210. 
Do you think that the smaller ones would last me a short enough time to gather the $210 for the 5 heavier duty mats? :l


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

if you are short on funds, not the ideal way , but you could get 2 and have them centered and for the edges use the pellets and then shavings lots of them. then add a stall mat a month you should be able to get buy with 4 mats , work on the lay out .get some graph paper and figure the sizes first. Good luck.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Ale said:


> Holycrow. $210.
> Do you think that the smaller ones would last me a short enough time to gather the $210 for the 5 heavier duty mats? :l


I really don't think so (sorry). Two problems 1) even standard heavy mats shift some over time from the horse walking around. Those 2x2 interlocking squares can't possibly stay in place for long. 2) Your horse's hooves or shoes will tear up foam. If you've seen stall mats, they are recycled tires, very heavy and almost impossible for even a horse to damage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

stevenson said:


> if you are short on funds, not the ideal way , but you could get 2 and have them centered and for the edges use the pellets and then shavings lots of them. then add a stall mat a month you should be able to get buy with 4 mats , work on the lay out .get some graph paper and figure the sizes first. Good luck.


I agree. Probably your best choice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

I was just curious about the smaller ones for temporary use for a few days until I am able to shell out the full $210+ for the nice, thick mats  Sorry, as you can tell I am new to this and very curious.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

For a few days I think you'd be better off without any mats and just bed deeper. You'd need 6 packages of those interlocking squares to cover most of the stall, which would buy you A LOT of shavings.

You can get by with 4 of those 4x6 mats in a 10x10 stall by laying them out like the attached image.

You have to cut a 2x2 square off one of the mats to put in the center, and you'd try to position the unmatted corner somewhere where you horse wouldn't spend much time standing- maybe under a corner feeder or waterer, or just the far back corner of the stall.


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

verona1016 said:


> For a few days I think you'd be better off without any mats and just bed deeper. You'd need 6 packages of those interlocking squares to cover most of the stall, which would buy you A LOT of shavings.
> 
> You can get by with 4 of those 4x6 mats in a 10x10 stall by laying them out like the attached image.
> 
> You have to cut a 2x2 square off one of the mats to put in the center, and you'd try to position the unmatted corner somewhere where you horse wouldn't spend much time standing- maybe under a corner feeder or waterer, or just the far back corner of the stall.


Thank you for the information


----------



## TreadAllCom (Mar 18, 2015)

Both interlocking and straight-cut mats for horse stalls - Horse Stall Matting in Canada | Rubber Stall Flooring | Treadall


----------

